# ELicencer breaks GS4, and more VE Pro experiences



## synthetic (Jan 31, 2010)

I just tried loading Vienna Ensemble Pro on my x64 machine running GS4. Here's the dealio:

I had to put the latest eLicenser on on there to install VE Pro. This breaks GigaStudio 4, it doesn't see the dongle anymore. I also see an error message in GVI (I'm using version 4, but version 3 should be the same.) When GVI4 launches, I see an error saying it can't find the dongle, but I can click "Ignore" and it still works. Maybe because this is the GVI4 beta? 

I forgot, I also had to install Microsoft .NET framework in order to install eLicenser! Giga still worked after this step.

Long story short, I have GVI working in VE Pro. So at least I can load my Giga samples. I tried some round-robin and legato programs from Sonic Implants winds, Wavelore Zither and a few others and everything seems fine. So I'll probably re-build my template like this and see how it goes. 

Sigh, I wish Gary would do something with the Giga code already. I have the source code sitting right here if anyone wants it, buy me a nice bottle of single malt and it's yours.


----------



## mducharme (Feb 1, 2010)

I had this problem with GVI 3, the same fix should work for GS4:

The reason the Syncrosoft driver issue appeared for you is because the registry key the driver is stored in changes.

The registry location GVI apps look in for the syncrosoft info (specifically the list of plugged-in license dongles) is:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\SynasUSB\Enum

Once the Syncrosoft driver is upgraded to elicenser 64-bit version for instance this location changes to:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\synusb64\Enum

GVI and other VI's that use GVI don't know that the location has changed. If you manually recreate the same registry values found in the new location in the location that GVI apps look for them, it will make the GVI apps work. Note that if you ever change the USB port the dongle is connected to you will probably need to update these registry values.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting, I'll try this. I'll also try contacting the company to see if they can fix. Although, they rarely replied to my emails even when we were sending them big checks, so I don't expect they'll be forthcoming now...

[edit] Not sure how to do this, how do I make a new registry directory to make this happen? I guess I can't just copy and paste.


----------



## Ed (Feb 1, 2010)

oooh you should know you shouldn't install anything else on a Giga system. 

She's a jealous bitch that only mildly tolerates Windows as it is.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, thank you mducharme! That worked. 

Yeah Ed, I knew better. Though Regedit is just as much of a bitch as Giga is.


----------



## mducharme (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe it's a bug in Giga, not Syncrosoft, so I doubt they will fix it. All other programs seem to work with eLicenser without needing modification, suggesting that what a plugin is supposed to do is automatically request the registry path from eLicenser as to where the dongle list is located, and this is the way most programs function judging by the fact that other plugins do not get broken by the eLicenser upgrade. Unfortunately it looks like TASCAM in programming GVI/GS4 hardcoded the registry path to the synchrosoft driver. Since this path changed, the other apps that use Syncrosoft are using it just fine because they ask Syncrosoft what the path is and simply receive the new path from it, but because GVI and GS4 do not request this path from the driver and instead use the old wrong one, it fails.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 1, 2010)

So I tried loading up a bunch of stuff in VE Pro, and it works. But then when I load my VE Pro template (MFrame, whatever it's called), I get the error "Could not load plug-in: GVI" every time. I guess I should see about ordering SI Orchestra for Kontakt, since that's the main reason I'm going through all this crap.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm getting stuck notes in Kontakt, too. Arrrrggh! 

That's it. I'm through with computers. I'm going to take up something less frustrating, like teaching dogs to read.


----------



## synthetic (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is the synusb64 that you need to make the other one look like. You make a new key called SynasUSB. Then you make strings, expandable strings and DWORDs, click modify and enter the value (sometimes in parenthesis).


----------



## synthetic (Apr 25, 2010)

Hmmm, the regedit tweak for GVI doesn't seem to work in Windows 7. :( Which is a bummer because VE Pro doesn't work in x64. :S


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 26, 2010)

GVI works very well on my machine running Windows 7.

I applied the registry tweak - which I read somewhere on Northern Sounds - I dont have the link - but its been talked about on this forum before.


It works just fine on my computer - with no hang ups at all.


Tanuj.


----------



## Tom tom (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey there, Long time reader of the forum, making my first post today

Synthetic, i can vouch that GVI works fine in windows764 with the regedit tweak mducharme posted above..And i use it in VEpro.. i just finished doing it myself so it's still fresh in my head.

I can't comment on GVI4..im using GVI 3


----------



## synthetic (Apr 27, 2010)

Huh, I guess I did it wrong. I'll try again. I did it right under x64 but maybe I missed something here.


----------



## synthetic (May 21, 2010)

Don't miss the hidden folders like I did -- Enum and Parameters.


----------



## alanb (Jan 26, 2011)

Question:

I have licenses for GS4, GVI4, Cubase, and several other apps, all on one eLicenser (Win7, 64-bit machine).

Cubase, for example, works fine right now, although GS4 doesn't see the dongle.

If I make these registry changes, will it break Cubase and the other non-TASCAM apps?

THANKS!!


----------



## alanb (Jan 26, 2011)

Also, in this post:

http://www.pcaudiolabs.com/customer_support.asp?searchtb=2010832132855776&bb=techbase

... they refer to the "64-bit version of the syncrosoft/eLicenser driver"...

I just downloaded the latest version of the eLicenser software from Steinberg, and there is only one file available for download. It was automatically installed into the (x86) folder in Win7... so where is this ""64-bit version" of which they speak?!?!?

Further thanks!!


----------



## Martin Hines (Feb 12, 2011)

alanb @ Wed Jan 26 said:


> Also, in this post:
> 
> http://www.pcaudiolabs.com/customer_support.asp?searchtb=2010832132855776&bb=techbase
> 
> ...



There is only one Windows eLicenser software installer which supports both 32-bit and 64-bit Windows Operating Systems. I assume PCAudio Labs was referring to the eLicenser/Syncrosoft driver being installed on a 64-bit OS.

http://www.elicenser.net/en/latest_downloads.html

Regarding breaking non-Tascam apps, I don't see why it would. If it did break stuff, you could simply go in and delete the cloned Registry Key.


----------

